# GBC flash carts



## Dirtie (Dec 6, 2006)

I've probably asked this before, but if people can list ANY places online that sell GBC flash carts/copiers it would be most appreciated.


----------



## larvi (Dec 6, 2006)

They are showing in stock here on this unit:

http://www.consolesource.com/ecomm/catalog...nit-p-2485.html


----------



## jaz (Dec 6, 2006)

I've seen one before on trademe.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 6, 2006)

if you buy a ez flash 2 you can play gbc games as well and gba


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(larvi @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> They are showing in stock here on this unit:
> 
> http://www.consolesource.com/ecomm/catalog...nit-p-2485.html


Thanks for that, they have a very nice price as well.

Any others?


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 6, 2006)

idont know any other but i forgot to say if you get ez flash 2 powerstar yiu have to convert gbc games to work on it (a converters built into the standared software for the ez flash for gbc and nes games)very simple to use. and every gbc game and gba game i have played on it has always worked (which is a lot)also it is extremly fast to put gbc games on it


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, but those are emulated. I'm looking for an actual, real, live, GBC backup unit


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 6, 2006)

oh ok m8 just looked at your post count thought you where a newbie lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks like you know more than me


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, just take a look at the "Group" heading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or my join date for that matter)


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 6, 2006)

thats a whole lot of posts lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well gl with your gbc flash card


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 6, 2006)

Get a flash2advance GBA cart and a GB Bridge and you'll be able to store and play GBC games on it.
Gb bridge is still sold and in stock at divineo.cn.
I have this setup and it WORKS.


----------



## Timo710 (Dec 6, 2006)

This is all you need , Dunno if its compatible with all the flashcards.
http://www.gameboy-advance.net/flash_card/gb_bridge.htm


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 6, 2006)

A GB Bridge is not an option, as F2A carts are still quite costly and that thing is massive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm talking about real, honest-to-goodness, GBC copiers here.


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Dec 6, 2006)

The Transferrer 2 (also known as Smart Linker) and Smart Card 64M from EMS are supposed to still be common but I couldn't find a shop selling them. I don't think they are very good quality though and I don't know how recommendable they are as I never used one.

Getting lucky and finding someone willing to part with a GB Xchanger/Flash Linker kit (V2 revision preferred) is proly the best option. The other day one was given away for free over on the No-Intro forums. It went to a guy that is going to put it to use helping the community though not just someone that wants free games. You might still be able to find the linkers on sale at some shops but the flash cards are pretty much out of the question.

If you are looking to just play games and you have one of the Flash Advance Pro or Flash 2 Advance (they are the exact same card) you can always just buy the still somewhat common GB bridge adapter.

Going on yer post count and member group though you proly already know some of this.

[edit]

More posts after I posted. So no on the bridge.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 6, 2006)

I still own and use mu GB-Xchanger (from Bung) Personal, nothing can beat this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But to give you some options where to buy some GB/GBC copiers:

http://www.robwebb.clara.co.uk/shop/copiers/copiers.htm

Gameboy Transferer and TWO 32M cartridge set* (Basicly a GB-Xchanger kloon, but it's a descent one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this page also has alot of info on other copiers:

http://www.robwebb.clara.co.uk/backup/

Hope you find what you want


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, that's the one site I already knew of - very expensive though to be honest, even if they are rare. Even more so when you look at that consolesource.com link that got posted.

So far it looks like said link is what I will be going for, I just wanted to see if anyone else knew of any other online places for this kind of thing (hence the thread).

PS. Anyone have any experience with this "E-Merger" before? It has a RTC which is a plus in my opinion, even if barely any games use it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2006)

No idea about the reliability of the site but: http://ps2modchip.com/search.php?page=xchanger


----------



## enarky (Dec 6, 2006)

I have an e-Merger, it's a decent GBC copier and played everything I threw at it - which was, ahem, not that much, TBH. I was most interested in the RTC function, as that's what's not working with my GB X-Changer. For 30 USD you can't do anything wrong, IMHO. I think I'll get one myself, as I only have the 16M cartridge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . You can view some pictures of it here. Only real downside is that there's no alternative client... it was quite a PITA to get it working and it only works with Windows systems.


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Dec 6, 2006)

I was never sure if the Doctor GB Card/Mr Flash cards from Bung supported the RTC or not. It has always worked with Harvest Moon which I'm pretty sure uses an RTC for some of the tool upgrades.

Anyone want to clear that up for me?


----------



## enarky (Dec 6, 2006)

GBX definitly doesn't have a RTC. *If* I remember correctly you did have day/night cycles with Harvest Moon without RTC, but only while you play it. When the game is off it's off. With a RTC you'd have day/night cycles corresponding to real time, ie if it's 3 PM real-time it's 3 PM in the game, too.

[EDIT]Or was that a different game? Pokemon, I think... bottom line is, GBX doesn't have RTC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .[/EDIT]


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Dec 6, 2006)

Harvest moon doesn't use a clock for the day/night cycle but it had stuff like updating a tool takes 24 hours (real hours). It's always worked for me but I guess it is only counting the hours as I play. I never bothered to track how long I actually waited with the power off so I guess it was only counting time while playing. I never played the Pokemon games but they proly worked on the real time day/night cycle.

Either way though no clock.


----------



## larvi (Dec 6, 2006)

I have the e-merger as well and haven't had any issues with it.   I just checked and it's still working fine after all these years, it seems very well constructed.  Let me know if there's anything you want me to test for compatibility.  I agree that you can't go wrong at that price, you will however also need to get a universal power supply if you don't already have one as it doesn't come with one.


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 6, 2006)

Just noticed that it also looks a bit bigger than a standard cart, is this true?

I don't have anything specific that you could test, except for maybe the two Zelda Oracle games


----------



## VmprHntrD (Dec 6, 2006)

I have one here an EZ Flash 2 256 thing.  Has the card, a docking port and the usb cable that goes into the system.  If interested [email protected] and I'll see if I can pry it away from my fiance's home as she never used it anyways.

Never had an issue flashing anything to it and it does have a real time clock too.


----------



## larvi (Dec 6, 2006)

The e-merger card is bigger than a standard GBC card:






And sticks out of both a SP






and a GBC






It sticks out further than the GB Bridge too but isn't as thick:






It did work with both Zelda titles and saved without errors, but my saves weren't there when I turned the card off and back on.  But I'm pretty sure that's because I need to replace the battery, I noticed that all of the saves from the games I was playing from a few years back had all disappeared too.  It looks like at takes a standar CR camera battery so I'll have to try replacing mine.

*Edit* I just went out and bought a battery and replaced the one in the cart and saves are working again


----------



## cracker (Dec 6, 2006)

The GB-Xchanger with flash cart (Mr Flash 64M -- is there even a cooler name than that?) is very reliable. I have owned one since 2000 and it still works as good as the day I got it. I have never had a problem with losing saves or games locking up. There are a couple games that won't work on it (SML2 being one of them) but there are fixes for them (marked with GoodCodes [BF]).


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2006)

The guys from consolesource are pretty fast. I ordered the eMerger on the 7th and received it yesterday (12th)!  Very nice!!  According to their schedule it was supposed to be delivered after 2006-12-24, so I wasn't even expecting it.

But the flashing unit is one of the biggest I've ever seen in my life! It's actually huge (for a size comparison with a gbc, see below)! Sadly I couldn't test it, because of lack of time, but for USD 45 (this includes airmail shipping) I simply couldn't resist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





look at it ->


----------



## cracker (Dec 13, 2006)

That's some sexy hardware -- even at it's elderly age.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 13, 2006)

so, all these pieces of kit are used to make a copy of a realy game?


----------



## larvi (Dec 17, 2006)

One of the features of the emerger was that it could copy a gbc game to the flash cart without being connected to a computer, kind of like a stand alone cd duplicator.  I've never really had a reason to use that feature but that was a major factor in the size since it has slots for both the input and output carts.


----------



## science (Dec 17, 2006)

So Dirtie, why did you need one of these? Just curious.


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 17, 2006)

Isn't it obvious? I want a GBC flash cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The e-merger offer is indeed to good to pass up, so I'll order it this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just wish the cart wasn't so big)

PS. There is a way to backup saves to PC right?
Edit: On further inspection it seems there is


----------



## scootmcfly (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello. I was also hoping to buy an e-merger from consolesource, but it is no longer listed. I am sorted bummed. Is there any other trusted sites that offer gbc backup carts? Thanks.


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 27, 2006)

It still seems to be listed and in-stock...

Mine arrived today, all nicely boxed and packaged, and that cart is indeed huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't get it to work though, which is what I was expecting really. Maybe enarky, Larvi or Takeshi could give me some pointers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2006)

Okay, here I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What kind of error message do you get? Your parallel port is set to ECP/EPP (WinXP here on my comp)?


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 27, 2006)

Set to ECP, I just can't get the app to recognize it when it starts. Using XP also.

Edit: Damn, now the battery has gone dead. Guess I'm gonna have to go pick up a DC power supply today. I already have one, just it's only 300mA rather than the required 800.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2006)

You should try to set the port to ECP/EPP-Combo Option (not sure if every mb has this, but mine's pretty generic, so ...), that's what I did. I couldn't get it recognised too, with only ECP if I remember right, but I can check later if you want.

A power supply is really essential for this thing! But I read that even 600mA should be enough! Let me search that online documentation I've seen somewhere ... I'll be right back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit:* here they are (PDF):
manual; troubleshooting

src: http://wiki.pocketheaven.com/E-Merger


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 27, 2006)

That documentation seems to be a little bit out of date though (notice it doesn't mention XP) - the one on the disk seems to be more recent. The software is more recent than anything I could find on the net too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I'll try setting it to ECP/EPP in the BIOS (I was thinking about trying this anyway) once I get this power supply.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> That documentation seems to be a little bit out of date though (notice it doesn't mention XP) - the one on the disk seems to be more recent. The software is more recent than anything I could find on the net too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I really need access to a floppy drive then (i think my dad's computer got one installed, hehe). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   If you encounter any other problems I'll gladly help!


----------



## flai (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't know anywhere but I was thinking of selling mine. I have no use for it anymore and I still have all the bits for it. Mr Flash 64MB+XChanger. I may put it up on EBay or Adtrader. If you live in the U.S.A though then I don't know. I live in the U.K so the shipping costs may be astronomical.


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 27, 2006)

Let us know if you do


----------



## flai (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> Let us know if you do



If it would sell I would but the market seems to be devoid of all Retro lovers now...

If you live in the U.K then I would be happy to sell it to you. If you don't mind me asking, why do you want one?


----------



## bobmcbob (Dec 28, 2006)

im in the uk and may be interested.  How much you looking to get for it?


QUOTE(flai @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know if you do
> ...


----------



## flai (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(bobmcbob @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> im in the uk and may be interested.Â How much you looking to get for it?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(flai @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> ...



How much would you pay for it? I am in Scotland specifically btw.


----------



## bobmcbob (Dec 28, 2006)

Honestly not sure. I guess Id have to look around and check out the going price


----------



## larvi (Dec 29, 2006)

Did you get the emerger to work Dirtie?   I seem to remember having to buy a power supply for mine before it would work as well.   I also checked my parallel port settings and I'm using EPP, but I'm also still running Win98, I haven't tried it on XP.   What version of the software do you have?   It looks like I'm running v1.13.


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 30, 2006)

The software version from the disk was 3.01.

Well I managed to get it powered and everything, plugged the cable in and software detected it just fine. However after I select a rom and tell it to write to the cart, something strange happens.

It'll say it needs to erase it first of course, so I click ok, the progress bar appears in the software, and the LCD on the device says it's erasing - after a little while the device goes back into ready mode (presumably because it has finished erasing), however the progress bar in the software keeps going up. If I leave it to reach the end, all I get is a timeout error. It's as if the PC can communicate with the device, but the device can't tell the PC that it's done.

I've tried all the possible settings for my LPT1 port in the BIOS (ECP, EPP, ECP+EPP, bi-directional), but they all do the same thing (apart from bi-directional which doesn't work at all). I've tried an older software version - exactly the same. 
I even installed Windows 95 using Virtual PC - and I get the same result (I didn't even think it would detect it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

If I try to read data from the cart to my PC (even though it doesn't have anything on it), the LCD will say "reading" but the bar in the software just goes until it reaches the end and gives me a timeout message, just like when attempting to write.

I'm kinda at a loss here now. I don't have any spare printer cables of the correct type, and no other PCs with a parallel port.


----------



## larvi (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmm...I'll send you a pnote with a link of where you can dl the 1.13 version of the software, not that it will help but it's worth a try.  Other than that, it could the cable.  True parallel spec is bi-directional but a lot of the cheaper printer cables that you buy are uni directional only.   In your bios do you also have an IRQ mapped to the parallel port?  I.e. mine is set to IRQ 7 which is the default for lpt1 I believe.   If I get ambitious this weekend I may try and see if I can get it to work on one of my other XP computers, but that involves crawling under the desk and the forest of cables and cords


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 30, 2006)

Yep, mine has an IRQ setting of 7 as well - which I also tried changing (as well as DMA). I also tried all the interrupt options in Window's device properties - same result every time.

Right now I'm about to change it to EPP mode and try Windows 98/ME compatibility mode on the software 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: No luck there, nor with the version of the software you linked me to.
I think I can safely say it's not a software problem, so that just leaves the hardware - the actual physical port, the cable, or the writer/card.


----------



## larvi (Dec 31, 2006)

I just tried mine on one of my WinXP systems and it worked fine there as well.  So I don't think XP is the issue either.  What type of cable are you using?   Here's an example of what you need, it's a bi-directional parallel DB25 M to DB25 F cable.  They used to use these cables to connect a computer to a printer sharing box:

http://www.computercablestore.com/detail.aspx?ID=329


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 31, 2006)

Well the cable came with the thing, so it's obviously the right type (externally anyway) - I went out and looked for another cable today regardless, but could only find the ones with 36 pin connector at one end for printers. I'll keep looking for the one I need though, and I hopefully have a new PC coming sometime in Jan, so if my PC is the problem, I'll be able to find out.

Plugging it straight onto the port is out of the question by the way, there's too much stuff in the way


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2007)

I suppose you don't have any real GB/GBC cart handy?! Because if the cart or the writer is the problem you could figure it out that way too. It's really easy to backup a retail cart -- 3 buttons after turning the E-Merger on and you're done and enjoying your homemade backup.


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 19, 2007)

Well it's working now, thanks to my new pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am having an issue with Link's Awakening though. When I save then get back into the game without turning off my SP, it works fine. However, if I save, turn it off, turn it back on and load it up again, my save will be there and will load fine - but Link is invisible, and no matter where I go or what I do or how many times I save it, he'll still be invisible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm using the 1.2 version, so I think I might have a go at one of the others.

Edit: Well that's interesting, the 1.1 version works absolutely fine - maybe the invisible Link was included as some sort of "copy protection" in the newer version?

Edit 2: Err, seems I was mistaken - it worked once, then next time I tried same result :/
Maybe version 1.0 will work


----------



## larvi (Jan 19, 2007)

Glad to hear you've got it working better than before.   I just tried Link's Awakening on mine and it appears to be working fine.  I saved, shut off my SP and restored a couple of times and Link was still visible.   I'm using v 1.5 of the software, that I got from here:  http://wiki.pocketheaven.com/E-Merger   I'm also using v1.1 of Link's awakening. 

If you right click on the game in your e-merger client and choose index view/modify you will get a list of the settings for the game.  Here's what mine are set to:

Cartridge type: ROM+MBC5+RAM+BATTERY
ROM size: 8 Mbit 
RAM size: 256Kbit
Super Game Boy
Color GB
Non-Japenese
MBC5


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 19, 2007)

Yup, mine says the same thing - I might give the older software a go.

Anyone got a link for the 2.01 version of the software? I had it at one stage, but it seems to have gone missing.

Edit: Just tried the 1.15 version, and it seems to be working perfectly (it took a whole lot longer to write though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Seems the 3.01 version might be a tad buggy.


----------



## larvi (Jan 19, 2007)

Good deal!   Yeah, read and write speed on this thing is very slow.  I've also had some issues with saves overwriting each other, it's probably when I exceed the total ram space on the card (not sure how much it has).   So backup your saves frequently if you have several games on the card.  You have to use profressional mode to back them up and it's not very intuitive but the manual has step by step instructions on how to do it.


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 19, 2007)

I only intend to keep 1 or 2 on there at a time anyway.

I think the 2.01 software was on the consolesource.com page where I bought it from ( http://www.consolesource.com/ecomm/catalog...nit-p-2485.html ), however it seems that it doesn't exist anymore :/

Edit: Oh man, he's invisible yet again :/ So it seems it's not the software after all - I'll try 1.13 just in case (anyone have a link? the one in your PM doesn't work anymore larvi). It only seems to happen if my GBA is left off for more than a few minutes.

Edit 2: It just gets weirder and weirder - I tried it in my other SP and the save is either corrupted or just disappears every time. The strangest part is when I first put it in, it went to the E-card menu like normal. However after turning it off and on it'll boot straight into Zelda (with my save gone). And now I put it back into my other SP and no menu either.
The last explanation I can come up with is that the battery needs replacing, or I have a faulty cart/copier.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2007)

There are definitely some strange things happening over here too. First of all, I've been trying to reproduce your errors since yesterday, but I couldn't. Link was at no time invisible and bypassing the menu only works if I quickly turn my GBC back on after powering it off. It won't work on my GBAs.

---
software: v3.01
rom: Legend of Zelda, The - Link's Awakening DX (U) (V1.2) [C][!]
hardware: GBA SP (E), GBA SP (J), GBC (E)
---

After succesfully flashing the cart, I named my character 'DDD', then saved and turned off the GBC after playing a bit. When turning it back on the save was still there and working, but as soon as I took the cart out of the GBC and put it back in, the character was named 'DDA'. This was happening every time I created a save named 'DDD' when taking out the cart for the first time (doing it more than once had no effect, though).
After I put the cart in my GBA SP (E), the save was gone (this happened only once). The other times I tried the save was working fine, no matter what gameboy I used, where I saved or which slot I chose.

Today I turned on my GBC to see if the save was still there, but it was gone. I created a new save with the name 'ZELDA' (just because I like the alternative music). After that, I took the cart out of the GBC, waited a minute or so and put it back in. Then, after turning it on again, there were two saves. The one I created and another one in slot 3 with all 14 hearts, an unreadable name and 230 deaths. The save worked and, surprisingly, I started at the beginning of the game (lying in bed) with 88 rupees and 14 hearts already there. When leaving the house, that strange dog, on the screen to the left, was already gone and shortly after picking up my sword at the beach, I realized that I somehow managed to get 999 rupees. After saving for the first time, the hearts were gone, second time, they were there again ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Long story short, I erased the whole cart using only the E-Merger itself and now it seems to work. Interestingly, the writing time for the first flashing process after doing so, went up from about 42 seconds to 273 seconds.


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I'm not getting my hopes up too much considering what happened before, but I replaced the battery and all seems to be fine and dandy. Guess the one that came with it was a little low, so it was corrupting my saves somehow (funny how everything seemed to be saved fine apart from the fact Link was invisible). Ahh the days of non-rechargeable battery-backed save


----------



## larvi (Jan 24, 2007)

I put the setupV113.rar back out there if you still need it Dirtie, but it sounds like the battery may have been the issue.  It's probably been sitting in the cart since for 5 years or so, even if it hasn't been used I'm not surprised it needed replacing.   Luckily it's pretty easy to do, unlike in some of the older flash carts.    

You may want to email console source and ask them if they still have a link to the software, I would be interested in a newer version as well if there is one.


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 24, 2007)

The newest version I uploaded here: http://neopro.orcon.net.nz/emerger301.zip

I was just looking for the 2.01 version since I thought the software might be the cause of my problems, but everything is A-OK now


----------



## larvi (Jan 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Jan 24 2007 said:


> The newest version I uploaded here: http://neopro.orcon.net.nz/emerger301.zip
> 
> I was just looking for the 2.01 version since I thought the software might be the cause of my problems, but everything is A-OK now



Thanks, I grabbed the newer version.  I really wish they had a change log or something, every release has looked pretty much the same to me.


----------



## ajjav924 (Feb 1, 2007)

I prefer using my psp for gba and gbc. it's convenient that I don't have to bring a gba or ds.


----------

